# عايز اعرف فكرة التتبع الحراري



## محمود 8 سلندر (3 مارس 2009)

عايز اعرف فكرة التتبع الحراري من الصواريخ للطائرات


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 مارس 2009)

انا معنديش معلومات كفاية عنى

بس كل اللى اعرفة ان الصاروخ بيبقى فيةsensor بيتتبع الحرارة و العادم اللى خارج من ظهر الطائرة و بكدة بيعرف يتتبعها فين ما تروح

ان شاء الله باقى الاعضاء يفيدوك اكتر منى


----------



## محمود 8 سلندر (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مشاركتك اخي الفاضل واتمنى من الاخوة المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## م-يوسف الجزار (9 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم من خلال دراستى فى الجامعة و مشروع التخرج كان بعنوان Radar in military services 
باقولك و الكلام للجميع انه لا يوجد شىء اسمه تتبع حرارى فى الصواريخ و لكن فى شىء اسمه الرادر المحمول جوا وهدا النوع من الرادارات يكون محمل على راس الصاروخ و يعمل على تحديد جسم الطائرة و تعمل الطائرات على تضليل الصاروخ باطلاق ما يعرف بالبالون الحرارى .
البالون الحرارى هو عبارة عن مادة مشتعلة مخلفة دخان ابيض تصطدم به موجات الرادار لتعود للرادار فيتبعها الصاروخ و تهرب الطائرة.


----------



## hassan_lb (9 مارس 2009)

well i don't agree with u brother yusuf .there are such guided missiles ,and they have infra red sensors and not Raders onboard, that catch the heat of the engine. so the Flares (Balon 7arari ) are just another heat sources that try to misguide the missile


----------



## عابس001 (10 مارس 2009)

ya shabab sam3inni ana honne weinkon


----------



## mnci (21 مارس 2009)

تمنيت لو استطعت مساعدتك
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------

